
Using molten salt to “store” electricity isn’t just for solar thermal plants - myinnerbanjo
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/12/__trashed-17/
======
cjbenedikt
Not so new:
[https://www.nachhaltigkeitspreis.de/wettbewerbe/forschung/pr...](https://www.nachhaltigkeitspreis.de/wettbewerbe/forschung/preistraeger-
forschung/2014/thermische-batterie/)

